# Tv wall mount height formula



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.crutchfield.com/Learn/learningcenter/home/TV_placement.html
http://simplicity.sanus.com/index.php/us/en/mountwizard

Yes, viewing distance matters. It's probably more important than height. 

Ever sat in the front row of a movie theater? You get a crick in your neck from staring almost straight up.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

This doesn't really go into mounting height though. I'm about 10 feet from tv. Only thing I've found so far is middle of TV at eye level on couch. Is that a good idea to follow?


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

Ideally, yet, it reduces eye fatigue. I think really it comes down to whats comfortable. You might be able to test it by sticking something to the wall and sitting in different spots to see if you have to crane your neck to see it, etc.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bryanp22 said:


> middle of TV at eye level on couch. Is that a good idea to follow?


that is an excellent starting point. a little lower or higher is not bad, it is just personal preference . 

now, if you were talking a LARGE screen = 90"+ then you want to divide the screen horizontally by 3rds. then you set the screen height to look straight at the bottom (of 3) line.


----------

